# Need help, no sound on computer.



## Bile (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi, i need help. My computer doesn't have any sound. So if you could please explain to me, how i can get the sound back. Also, it isn't because of speakers or headphones. Please answer soon, I think i might go crazy without any sound. Thanks for helping.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm have you tried silly things such as restarting the pc? If that does not work, try reinstalling the audio drivers in your pc. Better yet, if you remember the day or around the time it stopped working before playing with frivers you can try to use system restore to go back to the date when the pc's sound ran fine.


----------

